# كيفية عمل لمعة في مواسير ال pvc



## ابو عامر 2 (2 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم على الجميع.
انا صاحب مصنع مواسير بلاستيكية بي في سي وبحاول اوصل الى لمعان في الماسوة قمت بوضع مادة ستيرك اسيد ومادة التياتنيوم ولكن مع الاسف لم اصل الى نتيجة يحيث ان لمعان الماسورة لم يتغير. ولكن حدث شيئ لا اجد له تفسير بحيث انه عندج صب الماء على الماسورة مابين راس الماكنة وفاكيوم التبريد بحيث ان الماء يلامس قليلا راس الماكنة تخرج الماسورة بلمعان اكثر من ممتاز ولكن هذه الطريق لاتجوز وذلك لان الماسورة لا تاخذ شكل الفاكيوم اي الشكل الدائري.ارجو مساعدتي؟*​


----------



## aaaone (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله ابو عامر 

اول شي , شي زين انك تحاول تبتكر وتطور منتجك وتفكر تفكير ايجابي كصناعه عربيه

عططني فيديو للماكينه اللي لك وصور واضحه ودقيقه للمرحله اللي تمت عندها تجربتك بنجاح لكن مع تغير شكل الماسوره

وفيه عنديي ملاحظه اخرى بعد اللي هي في الصناعات الدوائيه فيه ماكينات تسمى Coating machine وتستخدم لطلاء حبة الدواء بماده حافظه وذات نكهه مستساغه وذلك في حال بعض نكهات الادويه مره جدا وهذه الماكينه يحطون فيها 30 كيلو غرام من البوب مثلا مثل حبة البنادول على سبيل المثال ثم يدور فيها خلاط منخل ويكون فيه انبوب يخرج منه 3 رؤوس نفاثه مثلا بحيث للراس مدخلين مدخل للهواء المضغوط ومدخل للسائل المضغوط ليخرج على شكل رذاذ ناعم جدا يتحكمون فيه بمحبس لمعايرة ضغط وكمية السائل المضغوط ومنظم هواء على خط الهواء ويكون داخل الخلاط هواء خط داخل من اليمين السفلي وهواء مشفوط من اليسار العلوي وتتحكم بدرجة الحراره كل هالشي علشان يكون الطلاء دقيق ومتجانس ولا يؤذي تشكيلة الحبه حيث ان اساس الحبه هو بودره مكبوسه بشكل حبه بحيث لا تشاهد حبة دواء عليها آثار قطرات صبغ او غيره الشاهد في هذا الكلام عندك خطوات تنفيذ عدة تجارب ابسطها استخدم عبوة بخاخ منظف الزجاج بحيث تحط فيها الماء وتقيس درجة حرارة الماء وتقيس الاس الهيدروجيني فيه وتجرب ترش كميات بسيطه بهدوء وتشوف النتيجه وهل خرب ام لا شكل الماسوره في حال العمليه نجحت تركب راس نفاث من الماء والهواء كما هو الحال ماكينة ال Coating وفي حال شكل الماسوره خرب جرب ركب دفع وسحب هواء بسيط في حجره حوله الماسوره اثناء عملية نفث الماء لان هذا يساعد التجانس وبنفس الوقت المحافظه على الشكل لكن هذا الكلام هو مفاتيح افكار والحل يعتمد على الصور وفيديو واضح للماكينه عندك مع تفاصيل دقيقه وان شاء الله نساعدك في هالشي وتقبل مروري


----------



## aaaone (7 أبريل 2013)

اخ ابو عامر

انت وجدت الحل لكن ما وجدت الآليه لتطبيقه صحيح؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2014)

لقد قرأت هذا السؤال فى الموقع من قبل وقمت بالرد وعذرا للتكرار فقد انزعجت من التجربه المذكوره - المهم لمعان الماسوره يأتى من اضافة مزلق خارجى يضاف للخلطه وتجده عند بائع المواد الخام او الاضافات مع التأكد من نظافة فوة التشكيل(النوزل) وصقلها بالهارد كروم او الصقل بالتشطيب فائق الجوده لتعطى سطح معدنى يساعد مع الاضافات السابقه فى اعطء اللمعه - والان بعد ان اجبتكم اريد ان اذكركم بان اللمعان ليس من صفات الجوده لمواسير البلاستيك


----------

